# Gentoo on a Sager?

## duff

I plan on getting a laptop real soon, and making my switch to Gentoo then.  

Here's the one I plan on getting: http://www.sagernotebook.com/pages/notebooks/product2.cfm?ProductType=5620&SubType=S . Has anybody had any problems running Genotto, or any Linux distro on these laptops?

And as a side note, are those hot key buttons confiurable under X-Free, or do I not get to use them? 

Thanks!

----------

## klieber

Don't have one of these laptops, so I can't help you.  However, I do know that these laptops are sold by several different companies, including Pro-Star and FOSA.  I'm not sure who actually makes the laptop, but searching for those alternate laptop model numbers via google might give you some more hits about linux support and how well it works.

--kurt

----------

## pem725

duff,

I am typing this note on a ProStar 2200T - the same model Sager sells perhaps with a different model number.  This is the fourth Sager like model I have run linux on over the past 6 years.  There often are some gotchas as with all notebooks but I find these systems are more than adequate and offer a better bang for your buck than the big names.  

If you decide to get one, send another note to this forum thread and I can offer you some assistance.  I have mandrake on this notebook but plan to change to gentoo in the next week or so.  Perhaps we will be tackling the same problems/hurdles shortly?

BTW, beware that the pcmcia packages appear not to be included in the 1.4 rc1 iso.  This may change shortly but if you need to use a pcmcia nic during your install, you might be hosed.  

Best of luck and keep us posted.

----------

## slikdigit

I'm running on the same laptop (from mtech not sager) its original manufacturer is clevo.

there are some driver issues here and there but nothing insurmountable.

----------

## pem725

Perhaps we ought to post something to the linux-laptops website regarding the later versions of these laptops.  Specifically, it would be nice if we document the isntallation of gentoo.  I have had some strange problems with hardware and I would not want others to think it is a distro problem when, in fact, it is a hardware or general linux problem.  What do you say about that?  Duff, I'll post my story shortly regarding my 2200 in the next week or so.  If you plan on getting one of these notebooks, we could edit my story to include a few specifics about your version.  Just a thought.

----------

## Glottis

I recently bought a Sager NP5660 Ultra laptop from Powernotebooks.com  They have a Linux Forum which may help answer some/all of your questions.

Any advice for a beginner on dual booting gentoo with either winxp or win2k on this laptop?  I've installed slackware and mandarin before on a desktop, but that's been quite some time ago.  I don't remember much and I didn't know quite what I was doing either.

Thanks for reading!

----------

## dondajp

I am running gentoo on the sager NP8882. I got my laptop month ago so far every hardware i have in this laptop works perfectly fine. I am also able to dual boot with winxp. The NP5660 has same hardware that i have. So i dont see there sould be any problem.

Jig

----------

## duff

Thanks for all the replies, I did get it back in July!   :Wink:    I've only run Gentoo on it, and haven't had that many problems.

pem725 - have you written your HOWTO yet?  I can help for the most part.  I just haven't tried getting FireWire, PCMCIA (but I'm getting a wireless network card in about a week or two), or the modem to work yet.

----------

